# usa



## monicaregister (Apr 28, 2018)

if someone who is only a legal permanent resident of the united states, a greencard holder only legally changes their entire name while they are living in the united states only and go to the consulate of their native country to have new passport issued with the brand new name. they decide to travel to their native country one day and get a passport issued there with their old name that they used to have as the government there doesnt know that they live in the united states. after they do that they decide to open different offshore bank accounts with the old name that they used to have. how would fatca discover this if the bank accounts are under a different name in another country and no longer the united states with the brand new name that they have? can someone please tell me how oecd bank sharing information, fatca, tax information exchange agreements, automatic exchange of information, common reporting standard, ect......... would discover this other person in another country if its the same person? can someone please tell me how bank sharing information would catch this? rsvp. thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There is a reasonable chance they wouldn't catch this. However, make sure you know what your home country requires in terms of allowing you to change your name (on your passport or elsewhere). Some countries can be really really sticky about permitting name changes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

